# Assigning samples or groups to different outputs



## Raindog (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear kontakt specialists,
does anyone know, how I can assign different samples (or groups) used in Kontakt to different outputs (not just the standard stereo out). I know how to create different outputs but I´m not successfull when trying to assign specific samples (i.e. bassdrum samples) to a specific output. Anyone here who knows what to do?
Thanks for your help
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Farkle (Jun 15, 2016)

You can map a specific group to a specific output. Here's how.

1. Open up the kontakt instrument (click the wrench in the upper left).
2. Click the "Group Editor" function, so that the list of groups open up.
3. Select the group you want to alter.
4. Go down to the Amplifier section, and on the right, look to right beneath the "channel routing" button... you'll see a button saying "output: Default"
5. Click on that, and select the Kontakt output you want the group to go to.

Mike


----------



## Raindog (Jun 15, 2016)

Farkle said:


> You can map a specific group to a specific output. Here's how.
> 
> 1. Open up the kontakt instrument (click the wrench in the upper left).
> 2. Click the "Group Editor" function, so that the list of groups open up.
> ...



Thanks very much Mike. The "Amplifier section" was the miraculous word. I was trying to find a direct assignement but I forgot to look in the amplifier section. I might be able to group the samples which I would like to treat differently into a specific group and then follow your instructions for the outpout assignement.
Thanks again
Raindog


----------



## Farkle (Jun 15, 2016)

Raindog said:


> Thanks very much Mike. The "Amplifier section" was the miraculous word. I was trying to find a direct assignement but I forgot to look in the amplifier section. I might be able to group the samples which I would like to treat differently into a specific group and then follow your instructions for the outpout assignement.
> Thanks again
> Raindog



Yep, Raindog, that idea should work. cut/remove the zones of the samples that you would like to treat differently from their groups, and paste them to a new empty group. Then route that new group to a new output. It should work fine.

You are quite welcome!

Mike


----------



## Raindog (Jun 15, 2016)

Farkle said:


> Yep, Raindog, that idea should work. cut/remove the zones of the samples that you would like to treat differently from their groups, and paste them to a new empty group. Then route that new group to a new output. It should work fine.
> 
> You are quite welcome!
> 
> Mike


Sorry for an additional question. Do you know if I can copy the current group (which is assigned to the main output) and cut/copy the samples within the copied group to newly created groups which I can then assign to single outputs? The idea beahind this is to have a common group with all samples and additionally the option to use the samples with a single output within my DAW (best of both worlds). This would mean that the same sample is routed to both, the main output and a single output.
Thanks for your help
Raindog


----------



## Farkle (Jun 15, 2016)

Raindog said:


> Sorry for an additional question. Do you know if I can copy the current group (which is assigned to the main output) and cut/copy the samples within the copied group to newly created groups which I can then assign to single outputs? The idea beahind this is to have a common group with all samples and additionally the option to use the samples with a single output within my DAW (best of both worlds). This would mean that the same sample is routed to both, the main output and a single output.
> Thanks for your help
> Raindog




Yes, you totally can, Raindog. Do it exactly as you wrote above, you're not really copying samples, you're copying "zones", which are pointers to the samples. So, you're basically copying your zones, and telling the instrument to send the samples out simultaneously to two outputs. Should work exactly as you described above.

Mike


----------



## Raindog (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks very much. You´re a star
best regards
Raindog


----------

